# Freshwater Aquarium: What plants can handle a little salt?



## Yasif (Aug 25, 2008)

I inherited a 50 gallon Aquaruim about 3 months ago. I have had many problems but with the addition of a little salt my fish are doing great. This brings me to my question. After adding the salt I noticed some of plants dying off.

What Kind of plants can handle a little salt???

I want to have as many different heights of plants as possible to help with the large bio load in my take of 20+ fish in the tank and a 12" Pleco with several breading pairs. Any help???


----------



## jerrybforl (Aug 15, 2008)

your pleco is probably killing the plants. plecos eat the roots off of plants. what kind of fish do you have. if they are community fish they are mostly small and you would be fine with the bio load. if they are cichlids you dont need plants at all cause they will dig them up and destroy them along with high pH kills plants.


----------



## Yasif (Aug 25, 2008)

I have mollies, guppies a few varities of Platys and some Gouramis. 

Also the Pleco has not been uprooting my plants they seem to turn transparent and loose their leaves and then they die. Do you know of any plants that can hand salt or what else could be causeing this problem???


----------



## jerrybforl (Aug 15, 2008)

well i have never put any salt in my tank. are you fertilizing? i use both pellets and liquid ferts. also how much light do you have on there? for that size of a tank you need over 2watts per gallon. that might be an issue.


----------



## RickM61 (Jul 18, 2008)

i ran about 8 watts per gallon on my planted tank..of course with that much light you have to supplement with co2..but i also kept high light plants such as glosso, HC, dwarf hairgrass..

Rick


----------

